

Show HN: The Tarot of the Silicon Dawn. - egypturnash
http://egypt.urnash.com/tarot/

======
egypturnash
I'm an artist who's an occasional programmer. Hackers with a mystical bent
might love this deck; I treated Tarot as a system to fool around with, not as
a rigid set of rules to follow.

I am pretty confident that this is the only deck ever to have a type-in
program in its accompanying book.

